# Sauces



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

Any ideas? Most off the shelf aren't that good... Any recipes?


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

i use tyriacki(sp) and nandos peri peri


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

leave your meat (ooh missus!) in some lime juice overnite mate.,,..

it will virtually cook a chicken breast,,,

then bleend equall amounts of garlic, chillis and ginger,....

and give it another few hours coated in this,..

sort of a classic thai taste,,,,

grill it, then snip over some corriander leaf,....

YUM fookin YUM


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

there are loads of things that you can do m8 just experiment with it thats the fun of both food and also training experimentation!!!!


----------

